# 2012 Cruze LTZ bad thermostat or waterpump or both? 58K miles any warranty left?



## maroon88iroc (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright so our 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ has what I initionally thought was a bad thermostat b/c the hose that runs to the lower side of the radiator is cool to the touch after the car is at operating temperature. The fans are also running more than normal and even after the car shuts off. I also have had coolant puddle in the garage floor which makes me think the waterpump is also leaking. I have not had a chance to get it up on my lift to check it out really well. I can fix the car myself but if it has a warranty Id prefer to save the money for parts and time.

Does my vehicle still have a warranty? I am the second owner & like I said it has around 58K miles on it. 

Thanks,
-Gibson


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Yes as long as it's a clean title car your still under the 50k/100 mile powertrain and the water pump is under that


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

maroon88iroc said:


> Alright so our 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ has what I initionally thought was a bad thermostat b/c the hose that runs to the lower side of the radiator is cool to the touch after the car is at operating temperature. The fans are also running more than normal and even after the car shuts off. I also have had coolant puddle in the garage floor which makes me think the waterpump is also leaking. I have not had a chance to get it up on my lift to check it out really well. I can fix the car myself but if it has a warranty Id prefer to save the money for parts and time.
> 
> Does my vehicle still have a warranty? I am the second owner & like I said it has around 58K miles on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Gibson,

If you want to PM me your VIN, I would be happy to look further into answering your warranty questions for you. Let me know!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

